# DO pitbulls Turn...M manager scared me 2day



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I have to get this off my chest..I was talkin to my manager and told him that I bought a pitbull puppy...He nearly scared me 2 death. Sayin TAKE IT BACK, it will turn on you, maybe not now,,maybe not in 2 years, but eventually it will turn on you or your brother...I live with my brother, we are both rasing the puppy, and are training him right. My manager went on saying he read and seen many cases were pitbulls turn on people. He said it may just come out the blue and you won't know it untill you or your brother have been really hurt. So i told him about this site and that usually pits were treated wrong beaten , but they are loyal dogs and usually would attack another animal then a person..SO he keep on by no, they were breed to be mean dogs,watch dogs and to attack people..Seeing how many people on this site have such great pits made me think he was just fooling the media and myths of the pitbulls..Do any of you know anyone that owned a pitbull and was bite? Have any of you had a pitbull that you owned bite you?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

Dont believe the hype. Your baby isnt gonna turn on you unless you are beating the crap out of it and it decides one day its had enough. Your dog will be fine and so will you.


----------



## Zue'sMoMi2009 (Sep 29, 2009)

Awww Ignorance of some people, As long as you're a responsible owner and raise the pup right he will love till he dies........Hmmmm I wonder where that person got his info?


----------



## SnoopsMomma (Nov 5, 2009)

That person needs to be shown the GP site and taught a lesson or two about pits. Smiles


----------



## Akasha (Oct 30, 2009)

Don't worry about your manager ~ My father did the same thing when I told him our new puppy is a Pitbull........My grandmother lost sleep because our new puppy is a Pitbull....
My mother freak out because our new puppy is a Pitbull LOL get my just...

When my brother was a teenager he was walking home one day; A neighbor had a Pitbull not chained up in the backyard. The dog jumped over the fence and attacked my brother. Ripped the entire right side of his face off; Check Bone and down. He had to get reconstructive surgery on his face and still to this day has the scar to prove it. 

Did you notice I said the Pitbull was not chained up in the backyard? That is the first flaw of the owner. The owner had nothing to say, I'm sure he felt bad enough. As long as you properly train your dog and either crate/or chain it up when your not home you will be fine. If you find the BSL forum read about it......
Heck I was attacked by a Rottwieller when I was 15 years old. The dog jumped over the fence and grabbed my jacket sleeve and left teeth marks on my arm. Luckily the owner came out and controlled the situation (of course he accused me of mocking his dog which i didn't)....

There is a statistical PDF (pretty long, but made my mother shush).....Golden Retriever's attack more people then Pitbulls....sad isnt it...

As long as you spend time with you dog and train your dog....You have nothing to worry about. People will always have something to say about the breed....just tell them to educate themselves.....

It wouldn't hurt to do a little bit of research to; Every response someone has I respond back with the knowledge I have come to learn just researching.


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I was bite in the face by a dogwhen i was about seven,,and chased by 2 dogs...None were pitbulls though.


I should post a article I read about how bad pitbulls are...Its funny cause in the article it said pits are breed from american bulldogs and terriers..Also how the jaws lock..when pits jaws don't lock.

This site has great pitbulls,,maybe my manager needs to watch pitbulls and parolles


----------



## DueceAddicTed (Sep 28, 2009)

your manager needs to be sent to this site ... 
Pitbulls do not turn on their humans unless mistreated and somtimes even then they wont and remain loyal. Human agression is not a natural trait of these dogs and our dogmen of the past would not tolerate any signs of humane agression those dogs that did were euthanized ... another problem is bad breeding sometimes creates unstable dogs and people who are not educated to our breed of choices history keep dogs like that thinking they can change them instead of doing the responsible thing and putting them down so that their not a liability...
Please go to the history section on this site and read up ... also the training section with proper obedience training, consistency, excerise,and knowledge you should have a well rounded dog, many of us have owned these dogs for years around our children and families with little or no problems.
Learn the difference btwn ur dog warning you of unsavory people and being humane agressive ... too bare in mind that sometimes when our dogs or any breed show aggitation towards people make sure its not medical and take him for a check up ... 
My boy biggie his last year of life showed major aggitation towards being touched by anyone I knew this was not his thing as i had him for 10 years turned out after seeing his vet he had cancer through out his body ... so his growling and what seemed to be agression was due to discomfort and misery ... please learn all you can here these are great people who will not stear you wrong and will help anyway they can so that you understand your dogs behaviors ... get a good trainer that understands and has trained pits ... you will be fine


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

great post duece..I have been reading on this site and doing research alot ..I've learned a great deal and have asked many questions....Peformancekennels has answered alot of my questions as well...I'm gonna continue to research and raise a dog to make me proud. and the pitbull nation proud as well.. I'm off after typing this to get a crate..


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

your land lord sounds like my grandparents before i started with the breed now they love them but before and a couple years after i started they hated them and would tell me not to bring them around and that they would turn on me or kill someone and i would end up in prison and paying some one for the rest of my life because of my dogs needless to say i didn't listen and im glad i didn't. keep your dog they are great!!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

wow i forgot ppl actually still believed that!:hammer: no they dont turn on you...and they should never be human agressive unless given a good reason to be! these are like giant lap dogs...with a lot more energy!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Got my crate 45 bucks


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

I am very hard headed...It was my early x-mas gift my lil ol czar.....U should hear the stuff I've heard at work about pitbulls, and the guy I work with thinks he knows all about pitbulls, sayin how females are less aggressive, and how they have lock jaw...I had to tell him that its not the gender of the dog its the dog..you can have agressive females or males, but hes sooo damn hard headed its annoying at times..If he says teh sky is red, no matter what u say to prove its not, he won't listen


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

just skimmed through this so i didnjt catch if you did or not...but maybe u could show that person this website and get them to join up?


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

hell no they wont go..I have told him about this website actually...If he'll join, I doubt it cause hes not into the internet, I dont think hes even ever been on a computer.


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

Czar said:


> hell no they wont go..I have told him about this website actually...If he'll join, I doubt it cause hes not into the internet, I dont think hes even ever been on a computer.


that sucks... some ppl will just never learn tho.


----------



## Elvisfink (Oct 13, 2008)

I’m not trying to be a jerk but, I find it rather disconcerning that you did not do thorough reach on the breed that you wanted to bring into your home as a family member. I’m glad you found GP and I hope you stick around so that you will become a well informed owner and repetitive for our breed. When ever someone asks me about a certain breeds they are thinking about adding to their household I always give the same answer. I know you think they look cute or cool, but get on the internet and join a few breed specific forums and lurk and learn. Then start asking specific questions that you might have. The next step would be to find a local show and meet the breed in person and talk to owners and breeders. Getting as much information on any specific breed prior to introducing it into your home will help you make the correct choice for you and your family. Welcome to GP!


----------



## Czar (Nov 11, 2009)

Elvisfink said:


> I'm not trying to be a jerk but, I find it rather disconcerning that you did not do thorough reach on the breed that you wanted to bring into your home as a family member. I'm glad you found GP and I hope you stick around so that you will become a well informed owner and repetitive for our breed. When ever someone asks me about a certain breeds they are thinking about adding to their household I always give the same answer. I know you think they look cute or cool, but get on the internet and join a few breed specific forums and lurk and learn. Then start asking specific questions that you might have. The next step would be to find a local show and meet the breed in person and talk to owners and breeders. Getting as much information on any specific breed prior to introducing it into your home will help you make the correct choice for you and your family. Welcome to GP!


Trus me elvis I did alooooot of research and talked to many pitbull dog owner, breeders b4 i got mine..I just had to vent , and write this topic , cause my manager was gettin on me about it..I am doing more research as well...I just didn't jump and get the dog without knowing what im' gettin myself into, or not knowing anything about the dog. I have learned tons...I just love to ask questions and learn more and more.


----------



## boogiebot (Oct 7, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> these are like giant lap dogs...with a lot more energy!


hahaha so true. sometimes i wonder why my girl is a couch potato not complaining we love her all the same at our house. these are great family pets but they need to be handled by the right type of people.

Czar you are on the right path by being here and learning from so many knowledgeable people. at times i forget how fortunate we are to have this place.


----------



## Joseph_Norfleet (Sep 23, 2009)

my cousin was bit by one of his dogs, Big Boi. he's stupid and thought it'd be "a good idea" to slap him in the face " so he wouldnt be a punk". he acted like it was his fought and got mad. i told him it was his fault for being stupid. wat kind of grown man would try that wiith a 1 year old dog he just bought. 

WAT AN IDIOT


----------



## gxkon (Jul 13, 2009)

pup shouldnt turn on u its media bs dont belive it ur manager is just another hater bread by the media


----------

